

Feedback on idea - vkkan
http://care.ileanapp.com/

======
impostervt
Is the name care or caore? On the pricing page, does 50 log entries mean per
month? Front page should have some examples, maybe a mocked up chart or
something. What's an example of an "acute event"?

